# Battlefield 3 Beta: Conquest-Modus für bis zu 128 Spieler inoffiziell freigeschaltet - Statement von Dice



## FrankMoers (2. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3 Beta: Conquest-Modus für bis zu 128 Spieler inoffiziell freigeschaltet - Statement von Dice* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3 Beta: Conquest-Modus für bis zu 128 Spieler inoffiziell freigeschaltet - Statement von Dice


----------



## uglygames (2. Oktober 2011)

"Wer die Warnung auf die leichte Schulter nimmt, müsse damit rechnen, dass sein EA-Account gebannt würde."
EA macht sich immer beliebter...


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. Oktober 2011)

das ist doch wohl noch eine weitere Frechheit von EA woran soll ein normaler Spieler bitte erkennen ob das ein gehackter Server ist 

und für das benutzen eines Servers den der EA Server Browser findet bestraft werden lol auf welchem Planeten leben die bitte

habe BF3 nach einem Beta Test übrigens abbestellt 

ist ja eher ein Cod mit Namen BF3 und vielen Bugs als ein BF2 oder BF1942


----------



## gammelbude (2. Oktober 2011)

Die sollen einfach wieder Caspian Border freischalten. Problem gelöst.

Ich habs auch erst mal wieder abbestellt. Ich hab so meine Zweifel das die ganzen Fehler bis zum Day1 Patch behoben werden können und ich werd EA nicht wieder nen Fuffi für ne Beta inklusive hübscher Verpackung in den Rachen.

Ich warte erst mal ein paar Wochen ab und zock in der Zeit andere Spiele. Vielleicht ist BF3 bis dahin dann auf einem annehmbaren Niveau bzw ist dann hoffentlich auch Feedback da wie es sich denn nun spielt. Rush interessiert mich nur peripher, und als Inf Only Modus schon so überhaupt garnicht.


----------



## JerrY1992 (2. Oktober 2011)

gleich mal fake acc machen


----------



## sireristof1332 (2. Oktober 2011)

was haben wir damit zu tun das die nich klarkommen damit das sie gehackt werden.
frechheit.!


----------



## Meister879 (2. Oktober 2011)

Scheiß Hacker, dann brauchen sich einige später nicht mehr wunder wenn es keine Beta,Demos etc. mehr gibt.


----------



## leckmuschel (2. Oktober 2011)

gammelbude schrieb:


> Die sollen einfach wieder Caspian Border freischalten. Problem gelöst.
> 
> Ich habs auch erst mal wieder abbestellt. Ich hab so meine Zweifel das die ganzen Fehler bis zum Day1 Patch behoben werden können und ich werd EA nicht wieder nen Fuffi für ne Beta inklusive hübscher Verpackung in den Rachen.
> 
> Ich warte erst mal ein paar Wochen ab und zock in der Zeit andere Spiele. Vielleicht ist BF3 bis dahin dann auf einem annehmbaren Niveau bzw ist dann hoffentlich auch Feedback da wie es sich denn nun spielt. Rush interessiert mich nur peripher, und als Inf Only Modus schon so überhaupt garnicht.


 
das ist nur die beta aus der zeit der E3 und co. ich war auch skeptisch, aber hab mir auch ins gewissen reden lassen. was dice momentan eher testet sind die serverauslastungen und das battlelog. die haben schlichtweg keine zeit, eine beta aus deren game zu schneiden und sie herzurichten.
ich bin auch total unzufrieden, aber die zeit von E3 bis jetzt ist schon gewaltig größer als 1 monat.
man muss auf das fertige game warten, und ich denke, back to karkand kann einiges rausreissen.


----------



## DarkStaRX (2. Oktober 2011)

Die sind doch bekloppt, und manipuliert sind die Server nicht unbedingt, die Serverfiles für die Server liegen im Netz bereit, habe auch bereits ein Server aufgehabt, da kann man easy die Slots auf  128 erhöhen mehr nicht, die haben garkein Plan.


----------



## JerrY1992 (2. Oktober 2011)

scheint man nicht draufzukommen, gibt auch nur einen server


----------



## TryMission (2. Oktober 2011)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> das ist doch wohl noch eine weitere Frechheit von EA woran soll ein normaler Spieler bitte erkennen ob das ein gehackter Server ist



Zum Beispiel daran, dass auf dem Server 128 Plätze frei sind und unter Spielmodus nicht "Rush", sondern "Conquest" steht.

Dass EA dann jedoch gleich den gesamten EA-Account sperren lässt, halte ich für eine absurde Frechheit. Erstens sind DICE und EA für ihre IT-Sicherheit selbst verantwortlich, wenn es möglich ist, Beta-Server nach so kurzer Zeit zu hacken, dann ist das ein Vergehen seitens DICE/EA, nicht das eines Spielers. Außerdem: Mit welchem Recht sperren sie den gesamten Account? Man stelle sich einen Kunden vor, der über Origin Crysis-Titel gekauft hat, Teile von "Die Sims", vielleicht Bulletstorm für den Ballerspaß zwischendurch und locker mal 100 bis 150 Euro für Videospiele ausgegeben hat (bisher!). Dann spielt er eine Runde auf besagtem gehackten Server, weil er einfach neugierig ist (Wer kann einem das schon übel nehmen?) und dann sperrt EA ihm sämtliche Käufe, die er jemals getätigt hat?! Na, ob das mal rechtens ist ...


----------



## PuRe69 (2. Oktober 2011)

TryMission schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel daran, dass auf dem Server 128 Plätze frei sind und unter Spielmodus nicht "Rush", sondern "Conquest" steht.
> ...


 
die sind nicht immer leicht zu erkennen! ich bin nem Freund nachgejoint der auf einem "normalen" server war -> war ein gehackter und jetzt bin ich wegen einem kill max rank  und ich hab keinen plan was ich machen soll -...-


----------



## Kerkilabro (2. Oktober 2011)

Derzeit komme ich auf keinen server mehr, wurden bestimmt alle runtergefahren. der browser selber gibt auch keine server mehr her. big thx an die hacker!! idioten!


----------



## Joerg2 (2. Oktober 2011)

Mal ne ganz andere Frage:
Warum soll mehr immer gleich besser sein? Mit 128 Leuten auf einem Server hielte sich bei mir der Spielspaß wohl in Grenzen...


----------



## danthe (2. Oktober 2011)

PuRe69 schrieb:


> die sind nicht immer leicht zu erkennen! ich bin nem Freund nachgejoint der auf einem "normalen" server war -> war ein gehackter und jetzt bin ich wegen einem kill max rank  und ich hab keinen plan was ich machen soll -...-


 
Das tut mir leid für dich, aber was ist denn der max Rank? Hatte irgendwo gelesen, es gäbe in der Beta keine Begrenzung.  
Sind es wieder 50, wie in BC2?


----------



## CJ18 (2. Oktober 2011)

Joerg2 schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz andere Frage:
> Warum soll mehr immer gleich besser sein? Mit 128 Leuten auf einem Server hielte sich bei mir der Spielspaß wohl in Grenzen...



128:2 = 64

Ich habe heute im Leaderboards jemanden geshen der Rank 145 war.
Ich finde es absurd die Nutzer zu bestrafen für was sie nicht getan haben, man könnte einfach den Rang resetten fertig, aber darum gleich den Account zu sperren finde ich eine Frechheit, denn Cheater werden ja auch nicht gesperrt o.ö.


----------



## FraXerDS3 (2. Oktober 2011)

Vielleicht hat EA mal daran gedacht, dass nicht alle Beta-Spieler täglich auf News-Seiten oder in den EA-Blog oder was weiß ich schauen..
Es gibt auch Leute, die von Freunden gehört haben "Ey, da ist 'ne Beta von Battlefield 3 draußen, lads dir runter, dann können wir ein wenig zocken!" und sich nicht großartig informieren.

Und wenn diese Personen (der Antweil wird nicht sehr gering sein) dann auf so Server joinen und gebannt werden... dann ist das eine totale Frechheit.
Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht.. greift hier nicht, denke ich.
1. Ich kann mich nicht über etwas informieren, wovon ich nicht weiß, dass es exisitiert
2. Woran soll man als "Nichtwisser" erkennen, ob ein Server gehacked ist? Caspian Border war ja auch kurz online und war NICHT gehacked
3. Ich werde dafür bestraft, dass ich auf einen Server joine.. der von EA bereitgestellt wird.. aha..


Ich weiß, die "Argumente" sind nicht hieb- und stichfest, vor allem das erste nicht, aber ich wollte einfach mal meinen Frust von der Seele schreiben


----------



## CJ18 (2. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde sie sollten die Warnung oben im Battlelog anzeigen.


----------



## Basshinzu (2. Oktober 2011)

FraXerDS3 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat EA mal daran gedacht, dass nicht alle Beta-Spieler täglich auf News-Seiten oder in den EA-Blog oder was weiß ich schauen..
> Es gibt auch Leute, die von Freunden gehört haben "Ey, da ist 'ne Beta von Battlefield 3 draußen, lads dir runter, dann können wir ein wenig zocken!" und sich nicht großartig informieren.
> 
> Und wenn diese Personen (der Antweil wird nicht sehr gering sein) dann auf so Server joinen und gebannt werden... dann ist das eine totale Frechheit.
> ...


 nichtwisser spielen am besten keine beta. so einfach.


----------



## Mantelhuhn (2. Oktober 2011)

128 spieler? lol da laggts doch dann bis zum geht nicht mehr... aber wenigstens videos / screenshots von operation metró im conquest hätte man machen können!


----------



## Kwengie (2. Oktober 2011)

dann soll Dice gleich den Conquest-Modus freigeben, das verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## PuRe69 (2. Oktober 2011)

danthe schrieb:


> Das tut mir leid für dich, aber was ist denn der max Rank? Hatte irgendwo gelesen, es gäbe in der Beta keine Begrenzung.
> Sind es wieder 50, wie in BC2?


 
also in der beta isses 145 o.O


----------



## dickdurstig (2. Oktober 2011)

was für vollidioten ist doch ne taktik alle ea-spiele-besitzer ihrer spiele zu entledigen !
rein rechtliche geht das nciht, du als nutzer darfst nciht dafür bestraft werden, wenn der entwickler nciht für die sicherheit der eigenen server sorgen kann da freu ich mich auf die ersten klagen anch gesperrten accounts, entweder blizzard schaltet die server ab oder sie gucken zu und lassens, den account sperren dürfen die auch rein rechtlich nicht da du bezahlt hast so einfach sit die sache


----------



## CJ18 (2. Oktober 2011)

Was hat blizzard damit zu tun?
Und wie ich schon erwähnt habe werden Cheater Accounts auch nicht gesperrt, und sollte man dennoch gesperrt werden kann man da gegen angehen da es ja ihr Fehler ist das diese Server überhaupt angezeigt werden. Und dann sollen sie wie bei Bad Company 2 eine white List einführen.


----------



## Basshinzu (2. Oktober 2011)

dickdurstig schrieb:


> was für vollidioten ist doch ne taktik alle ea-spiele-besitzer ihrer spiele zu entledigen !
> rein rechtliche geht das nciht, du als nutzer darfst nciht dafür bestraft werden, wenn der entwickler nciht für die sicherheit der eigenen server sorgen kann da freu ich mich auf die ersten klagen anch gesperrten accounts, entweder blizzard schaltet die server ab oder sie gucken zu und lassens, den account sperren dürfen die auch rein rechtlich nicht da du bezahlt hast so einfach sit die sache


 also. zuerstmal hat blizzard nicht das recht, die server von ea abzuschalten. ausserdem ist in der beta punkbuster nicht aktiviert. dazu kommt, dass die server nach der beta sowieso abgeschaltet werden.
und wie man sich über eine klage "freuen" kann, ist mir auch unbegreiflich.


----------



## cinos (2. Oktober 2011)

Mal an alle die sich das Spiel abbestellt haben und überlegen es sich dann später doch noch zu holen. Kostet dann nicht das "Back to Karkand" DLC um die 14 € ? Würde bedeuten ihr zahlt dann extra drauf, ich sehe da keinen Sinn drin. Und mal ehrlich, das ihr es euch holen werdet bezweifle ich nicht. Wenn die Vollversion draussen ist werden alle Zweifler (auch zu Recht ))) schon sehen wie geil das Spiel dann doch ist. Oder ich irre mich aber glaub ich nicht ^^


----------



## Kwengie (2. Oktober 2011)

und wie sieht diese Map im Conquest so aus????
Wäre von Dice gescheiter gewesen, beide Modi, statt einem, freizuschalten, da Dice mit Sicherheit auch weiß, daß es Spieler gibt, die Rush nicht mögen und diesen Spielern wird vor dem Kopf gestoßen.

Man,
bin ich froh,
daß ich einen 23" habe und nicht mehr meinen alten 19", denn die Hud wirkt wirklich gedrängt, da diese auch mehr ins Spiel gerückt worden ist.


----------



## cinos (2. Oktober 2011)

Kwengie wem wird hier vor dem Kopf gestoßen ? Den Leuten denen kostenlos eine Beta angeboten wird ?? Also denk mal nach bitte.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (2. Oktober 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGaP5wTYLtQ  zieht euch den netcode rein das ist absolut unspielbar.


----------



## Draikore (2. Oktober 2011)

Naja ich hatte sehr selten solche Probleme und unspielbar ? lal was fürn schwachsinn, ich hatte eher sogar sehr viel Spaß bis jetzt.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (2. Oktober 2011)

jo  unspielbar... wenn man von netcodes ausgeht wie quake oder UT damals..
vllt werd ich aber auch zu alt und sollte meinen anspruch auf mindest qualität herab setzen immerhin will EA ja nur 60€ is ja egal wenn man sein magazin in gegner pumpt und der netcode sagt  "trololo ich lass ihn nicht sterben aber hier haste blutspritzer haha 8D " einfach scheißegal fällt ja garnich auf von der couch aus mit dem pad in der hand..


----------



## r4mp4ge (2. Oktober 2011)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGaP5wTYLtQ  zieht euch den netcode rein das ist absolut unspielbar.


 
RAMP:Also nach Beispiel...3 hab ich ausgemacht,absolut der "Vollhorst" der das noch "Videobeweise"nennt,und die Frechheit besitzt es danach noch
ins Netz zu stellen,mit dem Titel!
Wie Ich darauf komme......#
#1.Der typ kriegt ganz klar einen Headshot ab,wenn der Spieler da nicht umfallen würde."müsste" Ich wieder "Rummeckern".
#2.Er spring über das Geländer,an der Stelle hab Ich es mehr oder weniger auch mal Probiert,als ich "aufsetzte" fehlten mir schon 20% Health oder so (Vom Sturz)und so wie die Szene für mich aussah,wartete der Typ der den Spieler Erschossen hat,schon darauf dass da Wer auftaucht.
Bei Beispiel Drei ...na ja...Ich glaube meine ersten Zwei Punkte hatten mir schon gereicht um eine Meinung zu bilden,der Spieler (Entschuldigung hierfür)
scheint einen "Üblen" Tag gehabt zu haben.

Col. Ramp


----------



## headhunter68305 (2. Oktober 2011)

BC2 war und is twas das Treffer "Gefühl" angeht um einiges besser und genauer.Bei BF3 pumpe ich ein halbes Mag in den Gegner (das weisse Kreuz ´blinkt bei jedem Treffer auf) aber der Gegner rennt einfach weiter.Das ist ein sehr schlechtes Spielgefühl,da ist BC2 direkter.Von den anderen "verbesserungswürdigen" Sachen will ich jetzt mal gar nicht anfangen.Ich hoffe da wird noch einiges gefixed.
Metro als Rush war auch die schlechteste Wahl für die Beta,COD Camper mäßig!


----------



## jo0 (2. Oktober 2011)

r4mp4ge schrieb:


> bla,bla,bla


 Was man jedoch auch sieht, dass die Hits teilweise 3-5 Sekunden später zählen. Man ist schon lange um der Ecke und aufeinaml stirbt er, als ob er durch die Wand abgeschossen wurde. Das hatte ich auch nicht selten und ich war nur auf deutschen Servern. Das passiert sogar auf halb leeren Servern. Das wird sich auch bestimmt nicht mehr ändern. Genauer = größere Auslastung für Client und Server (zumindest ist das bei CSS so, ich denke, dass wird hier ähnlich sein). Das heißt die Server werden unbezahlbar wenn es genau werden soll.


----------



## s4unit (2. Oktober 2011)

So viel negatives über EA gehört. Ich werde mir definitiv Battlefield 3 nicht kaufen.
Sowas geht echt zu weit. An eurer Stelle wurde ich Origin nicht weiter unterstützen. Sonst  passiert das auch mit euren accounts , falls ihr mal unwissend in einen inoffiziellen Server landet.


----------



## Basshinzu (2. Oktober 2011)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> jo  unspielbar... wenn man von netcodes ausgeht wie quake oder UT damals..
> vllt werd ich aber auch zu alt und sollte meinen anspruch auf mindest qualität herab setzen immerhin will EA ja nur 60€ is ja egal wenn man sein magazin in gegner pumpt und der netcode sagt  "trololo ich lass ihn nicht sterben aber hier haste blutspritzer haha 8D " einfach scheißegal fällt ja garnich auf von der couch aus mit dem pad in der hand..


 Meine Fresse. 
BETA.
B.E.T.A.
B.
E.
T.
A.
es ist noch keine
F.
I.
N.
A.
L.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (2. Oktober 2011)

und in 3 wochen soll das spiel released werden da bringts auch nichts wenn du hier ein auf http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gwtx3hBXW0M&feature=related  machst


----------



## s4unit (2. Oktober 2011)

War Bad Company 2  nach der Beta auch spielbar?NEIN!!!!


----------



## headhunter68305 (2. Oktober 2011)

s4unit schrieb:


> War Bad Company 2  nach der Beta auch spielbar?NEIN!!!!


 
gerade deshalb sollte man denken das die Jungs was daraus gelernt haben,aber Hauptsache nen dämlichen neuen Serverbrowser entwickeln den kein Mensch braucht.......ojeoje


----------



## Lurelein (2. Oktober 2011)

s4unit schrieb:


> War Bad Company 2  nach der Beta auch spielbar?NEIN!!!!


 
Also ich konnte es spielen und viele Millionen andere auch 

@headhunter68305: Was ist daran dämlich? Er ist kompakter, komfortabler, umfangreicher und schicker als ein ingame Serverbrowser je sein kann.


----------



## r4mp4ge (2. Oktober 2011)

Also gut,meine Meinung hatte ich ja weiter vorne im Thread gepostet.
Wenn ich auf einem Server bin,der einen Ping von 40 ms hat,Treffe ich zum Teil mehr als ich glauben wollte,man sitzt dann echt da und denkt wow,merkt gar nicht dass der Gegner erst richtig Sauer wird,und stirbt dann im Bleihagel/Granatenexplosion^^ Ich liebe es.
Es kann ja durchaus sein,und das Aktezptiere Ich,es auf anderen "Systemen"zu Problemen kommt,das beschriebene erinnert mich an Bf2 "Lag",
wenn man zb.!ganz knapp "hinter" einer Ecke war,aber trotzdem noch ins Pixel-nirvana befördert wurde,ist mir selber oft genug passiert.
Desweiteren gehe Ich davon aus,wie Basshinzu meinte es hat "erst" Beta-Status,und sicher wird Ea da "was feilen"wozu denkt Ihr denn hatten die Sich solche mühe gemacht,es so vielen Leuten überhaupt erst zu Ermöglichen,etwas davon vor dem Release zu Spielen/bzw. ihre Tips und Wünsche zu äussern,etwas dass ich bei der C0d(tz)Reihe von deren "Publisher"nie erwarten würde.

Col. Ramp


----------



## Chuckal0629 (2. Oktober 2011)

Leute, wenn euch Origin so ankotzt, dann holt euch 'ne Konsole, is einfach und unkompliziert.


----------



## chico-ist (2. Oktober 2011)

Ich hoffe hoffe hoffe, dass sie den Netcode nochmal überarbeiten. Ich bin kein schlechter Spieler und habe mehrfach solche Momente pro Match erlebt, die einfach nur frustieren! Und offensichtlicher als in diesem Beispiel (5:08 min.) geht es wohl kaum.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGaP5wTYLtQ

DICE, behebt das! Vielleicht kann sich ja die Redaktion da nochmal an EA wenden, um der Sache mehr Gehör zu verleihen. Das Spiel ist sonst genial, aber das könnte unter Umständen dazu führen, dass ich lieber wieder BC2 oder MW spiele.


----------



## endmaster (2. Oktober 2011)

Sind die Server down? Mein Browser findet keine Server für mich O.o


----------



## s4unit (2. Oktober 2011)

Chuckal0629 schrieb:


> Leute, wenn euch Origin so ankotzt, dann holt euch 'ne Konsole, is einfach und unkompliziert.



Schon mal daran gedacht, dass manche Leute keine Konsole haben oder mit  der schlechten Grafik nicht spielen  wollen.Außerdem bin ich mehr der Maus und Tastatur Spieler.


----------



## Chuckal0629 (2. Oktober 2011)

s4unit schrieb:


> Schon mal daran gedacht, dass manche Leute keine Konsole haben oder mit  der schlechten Grafik nicht spielen  wollen.Außerdem bin ich mehr der Maus und Tastatur Spieler.



Sicherlich habe ich dran gedacht, deswegen hab ich ja gesagt, HOLT euch ne Konsole. Im Multiplayer achtet man eh nicht die ganze Zeit auf die Grafik, wenn doch, dann solltet ihr keine Multiplayer-Spiele spielen.

Außerdem ist die Grafik nicht schlecht.


----------



## Olsen84 (2. Oktober 2011)

s4unit schrieb:


> Schon mal daran gedacht, dass manche Leute keine Konsole haben oder mit  der schlechten Grafik nicht spielen  wollen.Außerdem bin ich mehr der Maus und Tastatur Spieler.


 
Ja. Dann sollen sie Spiele spielen, die kein Origin benötigen. So einfach ist das Problem gelöst.


----------



## r4mp4ge (2. Oktober 2011)

@endmaster

Es gibt zur Zeit Tägliche Restarts,das ist Serverwartung.

Edit 1 :Komme übrigends gerade aus ein Paar Matches,lief nicht allzu schlecht,und so "schlimmen Lag" wie das Video des 
"Kollegen" vorzuweisen hat,ist bei Mir noch nicht Aufgetaucht.(16kDsl)

Col. Ramp


----------



## IlllIIlllI (3. Oktober 2011)

r4mp4ge schrieb:


> @endmaster
> 
> Es gibt zur Zeit Tägliche Restarts,das ist Serverwartung.
> 
> ...


 

zocken wir hier alle das selbe game?


----------



## endmaster (3. Oktober 2011)

Achso, ging jetzt auch gerade schon wieder.
Ich hab auch praktisch keine Lags. Klar , ab und zu nen Bug, fertig ist das Ding sicherlich nicht.
Allerdings ist die Beta recht gelungen. Ich würde die BF3 Beta mit ihrer einen Map schon gegen Homefront inklusive allen Maps tauschen


----------



## Staplerfahrer7388 (3. Oktober 2011)

Was denn bei battlelog los? Server down / Wartung?


----------



## remca (3. Oktober 2011)

ja sind down.
Verdanken wir wahrscheinlich den ach so tollen Hackern.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (3. Oktober 2011)

bei mir ist auch alles down


----------



## JayJay84H (3. Oktober 2011)

Also ich habe heute mal wieder festgestellt, das es sich für mich nciht lohnt meine bestimmt schon 2 jahre alte NVidia GTS250 aufzurüsten für Battlefield 3!!!

Ich habe die Beta heute auf Ultra und allem was dazugehört gezockt und gesehen das meine Karte das immer noch locker schafft!

Die Grafik ist echt nice, wenn man ovn einigen Texturmatschern mal absieht und auch  das es eben in der beta noch zu bugs kommt (man sieht seine waffe nicht mehr) schattentechnisch und was so und rauch-/qualmteechnisch war ich sehr zufrieden! 

Aber das Geld, was mich eine neue Grafikkarte kosten würde, die man ja angeblich so braucht, spar ich mir lieber und investier sie in was sinnvolleres!


----------



## IlllIIlllI (3. Oktober 2011)

http://forum-de.p-stats.com/threads/465-BF3-doch-nur-ein-Konsolenport-%28 
er hats auch nochmal gut beschrieben 

und falls ihr nicht wisst was mit lag gemeint ist schießt mal unten in der metro auf ne scheibe dann werdet ihr sehen das nach dem letzten schuss 1sek vergeht bis sie kaputt is

das ist der lag von dem alle reden.


----------



## Zybba (3. Oktober 2011)

JayJay84H schrieb:


> Also ich habe heute mal wieder festgestellt, das es sich für mich nciht lohnt meine bestimmt schon 2 jahre alte NVidia GTS250 aufzurüsten für Battlefield 3!!!
> 
> Ich habe die Beta heute auf Ultra und allem was dazugehört gezockt und gesehen das meine Karte das immer noch locker schafft!


 
Die Grafik geht in der Beta aber maximal bis mittel, egal, was du einstellst.
Ich denk nicht, dass deine Grafikkarte alles auf max mitmachen wird.
Ich trau es auch meiner GTX470 nicht zu...
Aber ich werds erst mal testen.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (3. Oktober 2011)

also wenn ich auf die scheibe baller dauerts jedesmal  300-350 millisekunden bis sie kaputt geht und das auf nem server mit 28er ping


----------



## JayJay84H (3. Oktober 2011)

Hm also dann muss da aber auf Ultra noch einiges passieren, wenn ich mir das so anschaue! Damit meine Karte das nicht packt ..die hat ja sogar Cry<sis 2 flüssig auf den höchsten einstellungen mit allem drum und dran gepackt!


----------



## IlllIIlllI (3. Oktober 2011)

ahja...  crysis 2 locker flockig mit der GTS 250 auf Ultra zocken

cool story bro!

wahrscheinlich haste auch dx11 am laufen?


----------



## JayJay84H (3. Oktober 2011)

Na du musst es mir nicht glauben aber es ist die Warheit! Was hätt ich davon hier märchen zu erzähln 

Nein ohne DX11


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Oktober 2011)

Wenn`s kein offizieller Server ist, dann finde ich, sollten die Serveradmins bei der Vollversion selbst bestimmen können, wie viele Leute auf einer Karte spielen.
Bei ArmA z.B. ists ja auch so, da kannst du so viele Leute einstellen, wie die Hardware eben hergibt.
Ich hoffe eh, dass es irgendwann in der Zukunft mal einen Shooter gibt, bei dem man dann auch mal mit 300-500 Leuten spielen kann. Auf riesigen Weltkarten, um einzelne Städte, Dörfer und so. Das wäre wirklich mal episch.


----------



## Yiraja (3. Oktober 2011)

Du laberst auf jeden Fall total den Müll gts250 un dann auf ultra ja ne is klar, kollegen von mir ham definitv leistungsstärke karten als du un die kacken total ab also erzähl hier net son scheiß.
Hab im Serverbrowser auch schon 128 Mann Squad-Rush server gesehen xD


----------



## JayJay84H (3. Oktober 2011)

Ach ja ist das nicht herrlich, wenn man sich mit Sachen brüsten kann die die Kollegen und Kumpels alle so haben ....toll


----------



## Yiraja (3. Oktober 2011)

kann echt nicht nach vollziehen was bei dir läuft, deine gts250 packt das game auf ultra nicht da kannste erzählen so viel du willst.


----------



## JayJay84H (3. Oktober 2011)

jojo ist schon beeindruckend ich sag es ja ^^


----------



## Rod86 (3. Oktober 2011)

richtig so. solln sie die dinger nur hacken und mal auf was gescheites umstellen. immer nur die eine map die sich 0 nach battlefield anfühlt spielen und generell den teilnehmern der open beta caspian border verschließen ist ja mal total daneben.


----------



## PCBattlefield (3. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir will Battlefield 3 nicht starten -.-. Jemand ein Tipp? (Ist er seit heute so)


----------



## PCBattlefield (3. Oktober 2011)

EDIT: Klappt jetzt xD


----------



## JayJay84H (3. Oktober 2011)

Japp, also das man ausgerechnet DIE Map zum internen testen nimmt und die noch mit einem passwoert versieht, die nun eigentlich am besten ist (flugzeuge, panzer und co) das find ich auch total daneben!


----------



## r4mp4ge (3. Oktober 2011)

Am besten ihr ignoriert IlllIIlllI auch,bei Mir kommt der Typ jetzt drauf,auf seine inhaltslosen Kommentare kann man getrost verzichten.
Bei mir läuft die Beta in hinsicht auf unterbrechungen durch Lag sehr gut,wahscheinlich ist das System von IlllIIlllI einfach Schrott,ebenso seine Internet-leitung.
Mir tut Er noch nichtmal leid,von mir aus kann Er wieder C0d"tz" Spielen gehen.

Col. Ramp


----------



## DerBloP (3. Oktober 2011)

naja vieleicht machen die auch nur die metro map um cod spieler abzugrasen und ihnen somit zu zeigen das es auch solche maps gibt, Bf spieler kaufen eh das game...


----------



## sonnywhite (3. Oktober 2011)

ich würd gern mal wissen wann und wie man die verfic... taschenlampe freischaltet!!
jemand nen Tipp für mich?


----------



## IlllIIlllI (3. Oktober 2011)

das nennt sich tactical light und wird  pro waffe einzeln ab ca 40-60 kills freigeschaltet


----------



## JayJay84H (3. Oktober 2011)

r4mp4ge schrieb:


> Am besten ihr ignoriert IlllIIlllI auch,bei Mir kommt der Typ jetzt drauf,auf seine inhaltslosen Kommentare kann man getrost verzichten.
> Bei mir läuft die Beta in hinsicht auf unterbrechungen durch Lag sehr gut,wahscheinlich ist das System von IlllIIlllI einfach Schrott,ebenso seine Internet-leitung.
> Mir tut Er noch nichtmal leid,von mir aus kann Er wieder C0d"tz" Spielen gehen.
> 
> Col. Ramp



Den selben Gedanken hatte ich auch als ich seinen Beitrag gelesen habe vielen Dank


----------



## bockwurst90 (3. Oktober 2011)

*Wo bleibt die Dankbarkeit gegenüber DICE?*



BKA4Free schrieb:


> ICh hoffe DICE tut was!!
> BALD !!
> Da die stimmung immer mehr zu kippen scheint!!!
> Alle sprechen von fehlendem BF feeling das ich auch sehr vermisse-eher ne mischung aus MOH und COD--und das brauch eigentlich keiner so wie ich das verstanden hab und auch selber empfinde!!!
> ...



Ich finde es immer wieder lustig: Wieso denken manche Leute echt, dass sie Ansprüche stellen dürfen, obwohl sie das Spiel gratis vorab testen. Wahrscheinlich haben die meisten nicht einmal einen einzigen Bug gemeldet und nur gespielt bis Ihnen die Map aus den Ohren heraus hing, weil sie 20 Stundne am Stück gespielt haben. Bei dieser "Beta" geht es um zwei Dinge. 1. COD-Spieler überzeugen und 2. Bugs finden und Serverinfrakstrutkur im Live-Einsatz testen. Wieso begreifen das die Leute nicht? DICE streckt euch die Hand engegen und ihr reisst denen gleich den ganzen Torso von den Beinen vor Gier. Schau dir, die Videos von Caspian Border auf Youtube an und dort hast du dein BF-Feeling hoch 10, hab ich auch gemacht. Dann noch ein Battlefield 3 Countdown Widget für das iPhone oder Android installiert, und dann geht es dir besser. Habt doch geduld Leute, das Spiel kommt bald und wird wie ein schlag in die Fresse sein, einfach Bääm  Wahrscheinlich werde ich eine Woche lang mein Zimmer nicht verlassen


----------



## bockwurst90 (3. Oktober 2011)

Rod86 schrieb:


> richtig so. solln sie die dinger nur hacken und mal  auf was gescheites umstellen. immer nur die eine map die sich 0 nach  battlefield anfühlt spielen und generell den teilnehmern der open beta  caspian border verschließen ist ja mal total daneben.



Wenn du so argumentierst, können DICE ja gleich das ganze Spiel gratis ins Netz stellen


----------



## Kwengie (3. Oktober 2011)

wo kann ich diesen Modus spielen, denn langsam habe ich die Nase voll vom ungeliebten Rush-Modus, dem sturen Nach-Vorne-Rennen und sich abknallen zu lassen.


----------



## Kwengie (3. Oktober 2011)

bockwurst90 schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer wieder lustig: Wieso denken manche Leute echt, dass sie Ansprüche stellen dürfen, obwohl sie das Spiel gratis vorab testen. Wahrscheinlich haben die meisten nicht einmal einen einzigen Bug gemeldet und nur gespielt bis Ihnen die Map aus den Ohren heraus hing, weil sie 20 Stundne am Stück gespielt haben. Bei dieser "Beta" geht es um zwei Dinge. 1. COD-Spieler überzeugen und 2. Bugs finden und Serverinfrakstrutkur im Live-Einsatz testen. Wieso begreifen das die Leute nicht? DICE streckt euch die Hand engegen und ihr reisst denen gleich den ganzen Torso von den Beinen vor Gier. Schau dir, die Videos von Caspian Border auf Youtube an und dort hast du dein BF-Feeling hoch 10, hab ich auch gemacht. Dann noch ein Battlefield 3 Countdown Widget für das iPhone oder Android installiert, und dann geht es dir besser. Habt doch geduld Leute, das Spiel kommt bald und wird wie ein schlag in die Fresse sein, einfach Bääm  Wahrscheinlich werde ich eine Woche lang mein Zimmer nicht verlassen


 

wird auf Caspian Border wirklich das alte Battlefield-Feeling zurückkommen, obwohl die Flaggen so dicht beienander stehen und an denen keine Panzer oder so ähnlich respawnen???
Was ist das für ein Battlefield und was ist mit der restlichen Map? Eine verkappte Schlauchlevelmap, damit wir mit dem dem großzügigen Rand ruhig gestellt sind???
Die Hauptaction wird sich im sogenannten Hexenkessel abspielen und die Flaggen sind in wenigen Sekunden zu erreichen.
Das ist kein Battlefield mehr und wenn Dice auf die Erkennungsmelodie zum zweiten Male verzichtet, wars das mit der Serie!

Battlefield 3 ist so was ähnliches wie ein Arcania: Gothic 4 bis jetzt. 
Ein Reinfall und aufgrund dieses Rush-Modusses habe ich die Serie nicht lieben gelernt.


----------



## wickedinsane (3. Oktober 2011)

bockwurst90 schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer wieder lustig: Wieso denken manche Leute echt, dass sie Ansprüche stellen dürfen, obwohl sie das Spiel gratis vorab testen. Wahrscheinlich haben die meisten nicht einmal einen einzigen Bug gemeldet und nur gespielt bis Ihnen die Map aus den Ohren heraus hing, weil sie 20 Stundne am Stück gespielt haben. Bei dieser "Beta" geht es um zwei Dinge. 1. COD-Spieler überzeugen und 2. Bugs finden und Serverinfrakstrutkur im Live-Einsatz testen. Wieso begreifen das die Leute nicht? DICE streckt euch die Hand engegen und ihr reisst denen gleich den ganzen Torso von den Beinen vor Gier.



Ich sehe dass eher so, dass EA und DICE den Spielern danken sollten, dass diese "umsonst" für sie testen (dass nicht jeder Bugs meldet ist klar, aber es werden genug Bugs aufgetan die sonst verborgen blieben) - ein in der Masse so breit ausgelegter Test würde als nicht Open-Beta Unmengen mehr an Geld kosten.

Die "Ansprüche" sind lediglich Feedback und Wünsche; jeder darf seine Meinung dazu frei äußern.
Wir sind die Spieler!


----------



## omfgnoobs (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich find lustig das DICE, anstatt das Terrain zu fixen nur am battlefag rumwerkelt wie z.b. • Improved the scroll handling in the Server Browser  
jetzt ruckelt es bei mir wenn ich die server runterscroll Oo.. echt super!
mich nervt es aber mehr das jeder durch die Felsen ballert und man plötzlich instant 4-5 hits einsteckt und umfällt .
ich weiß es ist eine BETA deswegen report ich auch jeden Bug aber bis jetzt wurde BF3 nach jedem Update verbuggter. Die ALPHA lief jedenfalls viel besser.


----------



## Mentor501 (3. Oktober 2011)

Kwengie schrieb:


> wird auf Caspian Border wirklich das alte Battlefield-Feeling zurückkommen, obwohl die Flaggen so dicht beienander stehen und an denen keine Panzer oder so ähnlich respawnen???
> Was ist das für ein Battlefield und was ist mit der restlichen Map? Eine verkappte Schlauchlevelmap, damit wir mit dem dem großzügigen Rand ruhig gestellt sind???
> Die Hauptaction wird sich im sogenannten Hexenkessel abspielen und die Flaggen sind in wenigen Sekunden zu erreichen.
> Das ist kein Battlefield mehr und wenn Dice auf die Erkennungsmelodie zum zweiten Male verzichtet, wars das mit der Serie!
> ...


 
Du bist mir ein Vogel,... hast du Caspian Border in der Beta überhaupt gespielt?
Wenn das nicht typisches Battlefield Feeling war, dann hatte auch BF2 nichts davon!
Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass Dice bereits vor nem Monat oder so ähnlich angekündigt hat das Caspian Border im Vergleich zu den übrigen Maps nicht "Groß" sondern eher Mittelgroß sei und erst recht nicht die Größte Map des Spiels.
Im Übrigen fanden die Kämpfe in der Beta über die ganze Map verteilt statt, und sie fühlte sich auf keinenfall "klein" an, tatsächlich war sie trotz der 64 Spieler schon beinahe zu "leer", da es sich aufgrund der Größe immer nur um einzelne Soldaten handelte die einem begegneten.
Schlauchmaps?
Ja die Rush Karten, schließlich funktionieren die so, mal abgesehen davon, dass sie selbst so noch offener und wesentlich größer sind als die von CoD sind das NATÜRLICH keine Battlefield Maps mit Wiedererkennungswert: "Battlefield!"

Wie wärs wenn ihr mit eurem furchtbaren Genöle endlich Schluss macht und auf die fertige Version des Spiels wartet?
Übrigens, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe spawnten doch z.B. an der Antenne sehr wohl Fahrzeuge, zumindest stand dort jedesmal nach kurzer Zeit ein neuer Buggy immer wieder an genau der gleichen Stelle.
Road to Jalalabad war übrigens auch nicht viel Größer (wenn überhaupt, die "begehbare" Fläche ist auf Caspian Border definitiv Größer), da spawnten auch keine Autos an den einzelnen Flaggen und dennoch war es eine der beliebtesten Karten von BF2.
Strike at Karkand: War definitiv kleiner als Caspian Border und wesentlich "schlauchiger" (Caspian Border ist ja mal der Inbegriff von "offen"), hatte auch keine Respawnenden Fahrzeuge an den Flaggenpunkten und war die Meistgepielte Map die BF2 hatte(!).

Wake Island: Einst DIE Battlefield Karte schlechthin! In Battlefield 2 ebenfalls kleiner als Caspian Border, wobei ich zugeben muss, dass der Wasserweg hier eine Art von Distanz darstellt die nicht so einfach zu überwinden war.

Dann gab es noch weitere WESENTLICH kleinere Maps als Caspian Border.
Dass es auch größere gab wie Gulf of Oman, Highway Tampa etc. ist klar, aber auch bei BF3 gegeben, also sehe ich das Problem nicht.
Gute Nacht


----------



## Deewee (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber das Spiel überzeugt mich kein Stück :/
Hab mich auch wahnsinnig drauf gefreut, aber nachdem ich mir die Beta angeschaut habe, hab ich meine Vorbestellung gecancelt.
Die komische Origin Plattform ist Sauschlecht, das Browser-Interface gefällt mir kein Stück, und die Game Physics sind auch nicht nach meinem Geschmack.
Schade drum, die Grafik selber ist sau nice. Aber das macht noch kein gutes Game aus.


----------



## Krichswollef (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab vor dem Beginn des Beta-Starts und nach Bekanntgabe der Kopplung an Origin die Vorbestellung storniert.
Von dem was ich beim Kumpel bei der Beta alles sehen durfte, bereue ich meine Entscheidung keine Sekunde.

Umso mehr lob ich mir den Kauf von Red Orchestra 2. DAS ist ein Shooter-Spiel


----------

